# Mr. Hardwick's & MiLC present: ZEWB



## method1 (2/3/17)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12 | Creative 1


----------



## WernerK (2/3/17)

if this taste anything like ZOO cookies from my childhood, im sold!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (2/3/17)

method1 said:


> View attachment 86873​


And I was just thinking the other day why no one has made this awesome one yet!! Excited to try it!


----------



## stevie g (2/3/17)

Looks good unbelievable!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/17)

method1 said:


> View attachment 86873​




@method1 . What is the flavour profile ???

.


----------



## Silver (2/3/17)

Nice @method1 !
Tell us more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (2/3/17)

It's obviously Zoo Cookies 

I don't buy e-juice anymore, but might pick this one up out of curiosity. If they hit the profile, this will be a top seller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neval630 (2/3/17)

Ooooo sounds good , who has stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/17)

Effjh said:


> It's obviously Zoo Cookies
> 
> I don't buy e-juice anymore, but might pick this one up out of curiosity. If they hit the profile, this will be a top seller.



I buy very little, but I always buy new flavours from my favourite brands. Always good to know what the pros are doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (2/3/17)

Nice @method1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/3/17)

I have had the privilege of tasting this and must say that is an absolute winner! It tastes like Iced Zoo Biscuits - spot on!!!

All the best with this one!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

Wow!!!

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Yiannaki (3/3/17)

I need this in my life @method1 !


----------



## hyphen (3/3/17)

omg! this looks and sounds amazing !


----------



## Silver (3/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have had the privilege of tasting this and must say that is an absolute winner! It tastes like Iced Zoo Biscuits - spot on!!!
> 
> All the best with this one!!!



Is that Iced as in icing sugar or as in "cold" ? 
This sounds very interesting


----------



## igor (3/3/17)

Zoo biscuits from when we were kids


----------



## Yiannaki (4/3/17)

Silver said:


> Is that Iced as in icing sugar or as in "cold" ?
> This sounds very interesting


The icing sugar refers to the flavour of icing sugar. I don't think this will have a "coldness" to it. But you could always add your menthol 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Yiannaki said:


> The icing sugar refers to the flavour of icing sugar. I don't think this will have a "coldness" to it. But you could always add your menthol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thanks @Yiannaki 
Somehow i dont think my menthol addition will work with biscuits 
Will have to try and see how it tastes.
I find my menthol addition works well with fruits and tobaccoes but not with desserty vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/3/17)

Silver said:


> Is that Iced as in icing sugar or as in "cold" ?
> This sounds very interesting



Yes, as mentioned, it's the iced zoo, i.e. icing atop the biscuit.
It's fabulous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/17)

@method1 it seems this is a N2H... I hope stock starts appearing in the stores real soon! I have a dose of FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fuzz (4/3/17)

This sounds like a winner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (4/3/17)

Not many juices excite me these days being made around the world but this i cannot wait for! well done @method1

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## qqlessplz (5/3/17)

It's coming real soon. Just sorting out some last minute things and it will be available  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quentin (7/3/17)

If it's as good as it sounds, sign me up for a litre  well done @method1 on getting this right! 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (8/3/17)

ive tried v1 of this and been through litres of this stuff.

cant wait for the final version


----------



## Neval630 (8/3/17)

Is this available yet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milc e-Juice (10/3/17)

shabbar said:


> ive tried v1 of this and been through litres of this stuff.
> 
> cant wait for the final version


Oh its steeping as we speak  ill wait for your order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/17)

So we got our stock of this yesterday and I have to say i am absolutely blown away! Never before have I tasted a flavour this spot on!!! incredible, good job @Milc e-Juice and @method1

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Milc e-Juice (29/3/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So we got our stock of this yesterday and I have to say i am absolutely blown away! Never before have I tasted a flavour this spot on!!! incredible, good job @Milc e-Juice and @method1



Thanks, super glad you enjoying it


----------

